# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Nokia-Connect to WLan with bluetooth

## Hack

Pershendetje te gjitheve doja te dija nese ndonjeri ka kete program.
Nese e keni iu lutem ma dergoni ketu. 


 :djall me brire:  Flm: :djall me brire:

----------


## alfonsmala

> Pershendetje te gjitheve doja te dija nese ndonjeri ka kete program.
> Nese e keni iu lutem ma dergoni ketu. 
> 
> 
>  Flm:



mund ta besh dhe me programin e bluetuth duke zgjidhur warless lan

----------


## @go1

Nuk e besoj se ka diqka te tille per tu connektuar permes bluetooth ne wlan ?

----------

